# Wanted: Outback 28Rsds Quad Bunk 2003-2007



## tp5554 (Jun 13, 2010)

Looking for an Outback 28RS series camper with quad bunks in clean and good condition. Currently have a 2006 mint condition Outback 21RS which we absolutely love but need more space for our two young boys. Willing to travel the Midwest for pickup. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

tp5554 said:


> Looking for an Outback 28RS series camper with quad bunks in clean and good condition. Currently have a 2006 mint condition Outback 21RS which we absolutely love but need more space for our two young boys. Willing to travel the Midwest for pickup. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks!


 I have a 2005 31RQS Sydney Edition. New tires year before last. Everything is in good working order. Will throw in BWX1000 Blue Ox Weight Distribution Hitch. We are looking to move up to a fifth wheel. Don't need the quad bunks any more. No delamination. Exterior in good condition. Unit would need a good cleaning as it is stored for the winter at Wolfwood's in Southern NH.

Trade in options are not good at all right now! Camper is in good condition. Quad Bunks, 16' slide, 16' awning with 14' screen room all the goodies. Would be will ing to meet you half way if your interested. Pictures upon request, send PM.

Eric


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Looking for an Outback 28RS series camper with quad bunks in clean and good condition. Currently have a 2006 mint condition Outback 21RS which we absolutely love but need more space for our two young boys. Willing to travel the Midwest for pickup. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks!


 I have a 2005 31RQS Sydney Edition. New tires year before last. Everything is in good working order. Will throw in BWX1000 Blue Ox Weight Distribution Hitch. We are looking to move up to a fifth wheel. Don't need the quad bunks any more. No delamination. Exterior in good condition. Unit would need a good cleaning as it is stored for the winter at Wolfwood's in Southern NH.

Trade in options are not good at all right now! Camper is in good condition. Quad Bunks, 16' slide, 16' awning with 14' screen room all the goodies. Would be will ing to meet you half way if your interested. Pictures upon request, send PM.

Eric
[/quote]
Eric, it must be spring.... Everyone is thinking of new trailers again?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Huh?! What!?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Eric, you can deliver it to Wisconsin then stop by Lakeshore or Holmans on your way home. Two birds with one stone!


----------



## justus6 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a 2005 28rsds for sale. We have owned it since new. It is in very good condition we just don't need anything that big anymore. Besides I just sold my tow vehicle. I can send you picyures if your interested.


----------



## tp5554 (Jun 13, 2010)

justus6 said:


> I have a 2005 28rsds for sale. We have owned it since new. It is in very good condition we just don't need anything that big anymore. Besides I just sold my tow vehicle. I can send you picyures if your interested.


Private message me the details and asking price. Thanks!


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a 2006 28RSDS. The kids are in too many sports and we don't use it enough. I'm in Northern Illinois. It's in storage right now so I don't have any pics. It's got the old style dinette not the wrap around and sage interior. I can run out and shoot some pics if you're interested.


----------



## baileys crib (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a 2007 28RSDS that I am trading in on a new OB, but if you are interested I could sell direct. Mint condition! I'm in N IL.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

First off good luck with ur upgrade. I also love ur burb. The quadrasteer is awesome.


----------



## tp5554 (Jun 13, 2010)

mike said:


> First off good luck with ur upgrade. I also love ur burb. The quadrasteer is awesome.


Picked up the Yukon XL SLT 2500 in San Jose, CA last fall. Too picky to deal with the Midwest rust issues we see in Wisconsin. Looks new and very low miles. The quadrasteer is completely amazing. Awesome rig to drive!


----------

